
The Blockchain Pipe Dream - mooreds
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/blockchain-technology-limited-applications-by-nouriel-roubini-and-preston-byrne-2018-03/english
======
hapnin
"Although we can be fairly sure that blockchain will not unseat TCP-IP..."

Do court intellectuals lack clue by nature or does their position as court
intellectuals impose their lack of clue?

